
Life is long - eah13
https://medium.com/@hauspoor/life-is-long-9daa933eafed#.9vymojefa
======
Outdoorsman
>Ultimately, pick whatever view of time suits you best. Whereas Graham’s essay
exhorts us to do what matters to avoid FOMO — Fear of Missing Out —
personally, FOBB — Fear of Being Bored — is a much more effective motive for
me.<

Personally, as I grow older I notice that FOMO rarely influences my
choices...FOBB still beckons to me occasionally...primarily to treat the
internet as a "salon", in the most liberal sense--a place to meet and greet,
dismiss, or engage, a wide variety of ideas and opinions...a chance to, rather
inexpensively, strike off into the unknown for an hour or so...as if on a
walk, that will eventually lead me home with a few tales to tell of my
adventures...

